# A Screaming AudiANTS



## Nicholas McConnaughay (May 10, 2014)

*Style: *Free Verse?
*Rating: *PG
*Feedback:* Any
*Poet's Comments: It seemed logical at the time. I wrote it about six months ago, I guess when I was feeling silly, and I figure that I have been posting a lot of anthropomorphic content lately, so why not? This is what a children's book would look like from me if I could draw.*



*A Cheering AudiANTS.*​ 

*There’s no end to the havoc, at least not in-sight,

But who can see anything in the blackness of night?



They drum on their bellies with such mindless pizzazz -

All the cares in the word, not a single one has.


The bugs and the critters that crawl through the grass,

They march around merrily with the utmost of class.


They climb out the crevice of the cellar-doors

And embark on a journey like many before.


Spilling out the curtails of a spider’s silk,

They’re all friends at this time, there’s no judgment by ilk.


The showman gives noise to their anticipation

And it’s followed by claps of appreciation.


“Are you ready for the show?” the spider yells out,

You quickly hear “Yes” in one synchronized shout.


“One ant, two ant, three ant, four!

Come one, come all, to the circus floor!


You’ll be left gasted with flabber and in amaze,

It’s a time you’ll remember ‘til the end of your days!”


They jump in the air with such swiftness and care,

Such flamboyancy shown, not to mention the flare!


They swirl and they twirl, spiral and spin,

No telling an end and when did it begin?


“I couldn’t tell you,” says the antsy mind-reader

Before joining a game of follow the leader.


A butterfly flutters by, 

Deep in the beauty of the darkened sky.


It soars back down, and then, grabs at an ant,

Carries it high to the top of a plant. 


It drops it down, down, then, it's caught by a bee!

That brings it up, up, to the top of a tree!


The ant jumps to the ground, but not with a splat,

Thanks to terminal velocity, or something like that.


After awhile, the fun will be over. 

A pity, oh so, they missed a game of red rover. 


But tomorrow, tomorrow, it will all come again,

When the humans all sleep, the fun will begin.

*


----------



## Monster (May 10, 2014)

That was cute. I have to say it was the title that piqued my interest.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (May 11, 2014)

Thanks. I'm the firm believer in the power of the pun.


----------

